# positive dealer experiences in SF bay area



## Guest (Mar 16, 2003)

I'm looking for a good dealership in either the East Bay (Oakland or Berkeley) or down the peninsula. I live in SF and work in Mountain View. I might need to get some warranty work done in the near future, and I've already blacklisted a couple of dealerships - Serramonte, Stanford, Ellis Brooks - because of overcharging or poor treatment. Thanks in advance...


----------

